# Australia Day 2013 sees record number of new citizens



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

A record number of people from 145 different countries became Australian citizens at the weekend as part of the nation's Australia Day celebrations. Minister for Immigration and Citizenship, Chris Bowen, said that Australia Day is always the most popular day of the year for citizenship ceremonies and 430 special ceremonies were staged across the country. [...]

Click to read the full news article: Australia Day 2013 sees record number of new citizens...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

